# How 'bout them Jazz?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm excited for the NBA season to roll around this year. I have watched the last couple pre-season games, and so far the team is looking decent.

In case you didn't watch, here was the play of the game, courtesy of Jeremy Evans. The dude has UPS!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought they moved?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I thought they moved?


Much to the dismay of HighNDry, they are still here in Utah.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm just messin with ya Chaser. I've not followed the Jazz closely in years. I don't do cable or dish or any of that, and they've priced me out from taking my family to the games in person. And I can't stand to see the games through Locke's eyes on the radio, so I've not paid attention any more.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Waaaahooooo! Spazz season again! lol. You all getting your hopes up real early this year--that will make for a very loud sounding crash towards the middle and end of the season.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Waaaahooooo! Spazz season again! lol. You all getting your hopes up real early this year--that will make for a very loud sounding crash towards the middle and end of the season.


What can I say, other than I am a true fan. Nothing worse than being a bandwagon-er, right?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I wish them the best this year. My heckling is in good fun. There's nothing like stirring up die-hard Jazz fans.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I have really enjoyed watching the Jazz play a more uptempo game this pre-season. Mo Williams, Randy Foye, and Alec Burks really push the ball. It's leading to tons of fast break points. Marvin Williams is the perfect compliment to Gordon Hayward. 

People who are looking for Derek Favors to carry the team are up in the night. He's a superb defender (as in he could someday be one of the best in the league), but his shot is just too flat to ever be relied upon as a go-to guy in the flex offense. The Jazz's is a system that depends on big men who can knock down jumpers late in the clock. I cringe every time someone calls for the team to trade Big Al. I think the team will run smoother and points will be more spread out this year, but Jefferson is still going to have to carry the scoring load sometimes. He's the only player on the team who I feel can score at will. His post moves are elite. Too bad he's not a better defender and passer. 

Enes Kanter's development has been really fun to watch. Kanter actually has a very soft touch when he shoots jumpers. I do not see Kanter as a dominant player, but more like a Big Z type of guy, someone any team would be more than happy to have. He'll be a good shooter and rebounder throughout his career, a very good role player. 

Burks, Hayward, or Foye at shooting guard? Tough call. Burks won't defend his shadow and he cannot stroke the three ball consistently. He can really create with the ball in his hands, though. Hayward is becoming a very good defensive player and is perhaps the best passer on the team, but his outside shot is also suspect. Foye can shoot it and plays hard nosed defense, but he cannot get his own shot like the other two. Go with the hot hand, I guess?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, maybe that's what they are thinking. There are enough guys on that team that can shoot well, so someone has to be on, right? I think they'll have a tough time in the playoffs without a clear star on the team. Hopefully someone can fill that role.


----------

